# Monster at Scott's quick stop buck pole!



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Downsea said:


> I would just love to see it on a trail cam! I can't imagine! What a monster!! Geezus!


Someone must have him on a cam. Hope a pic or 2 shows up here.

L & O


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Was he hunting by a high fence place and will there be an xray?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

johnhunter247 said:


> ..............
> I heard about the deer that someone shot at a high fence ranch and took to a buck pole on opening day but I didn’t see a pic of the deer. Please tell me this ain’t that deer.
> 
> .......


That does happen. That is also the reason some poles no longer give prizes to the biggest bucks only. Some might remember the pissing match on here about 10 years ago about a buck entered near Marlette. The guy, of course, denied that it was from a farm for a short time. Photo proof from the farm proved otherwise.

L & O


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Spartan88 said:


> Was he hunting by a high fence place and will there be an xray?


If shot at a high fence operation you wouldnt need a state kill tag would you? Just asking because I dont know.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

DirtySteve said:


> If shot at a high fence operation you wouldnt need a state kill tag would you? Just asking because I dont know.


It was a joke, but no a state kill tag is not required to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

You do not need a state kill tag for a high fence deer. But you do if you want to enter it on a opening day buck pole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

DEDGOOSE said:


> That was Marion went 150


Is there a picture of the high fence deer the guy entered floating around?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

That was not killed in a high fence. I grew up about 5 miles from where it was killed.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

anagranite said:


> That was not killed in a high fence. I grew up about 5 miles from where it was killed.


Do you know if they have any trail cam pics floating around from the area the deer came from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## Whitetail1 (Oct 17, 2008)

FrickerDude said:


> View attachment 460171


I cant stop staring at it either. I'd have severe cramps in my facial muscles from grinning if I were him.


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Hunt up in Bad Axe and have driven by Scott’s a few times this week. Probably would have swerved off the road if I saw that in person hanging! Wow


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

They and a lot of people knew it was around. My buddy went to his garage and said its bigger in person. I'll see if he has pictures. I know another guy that killed a 142" buck that was in this area and he said "the other buck was a lot bigger".


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

That thing is awesome! Look at the size of that noggin on that sumbiotch. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

GAWD. How can the guy stand there like that? I don't drink but I'd be hammered by then.


----------



## Slick Trick40 (Nov 25, 2012)

Awesome buck! I hope it’s not high fence and my gut feeling is that it isn’t. Deer like that exist in Michigan. I’ve seen some in summer like that then they become ghosts in fall. There’s one in one of the areas I hunt and I haven’t seen him since early September. Haven’t heard of anyone shooting him either.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow look at the mass on that thing, what a giant!
Flight


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

johnhunter247 said:


> Is there a picture of the high fence deer the guy entered floating around?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll see if I can dig if up he won last year too lol


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I'll see if I can dig if up he won last year too lol


Are you kidding? Was that one killed in the wild?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

johnhunter247 said:


> Are you kidding? Was that one killed in the wild?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Leaves alot to wonder about


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Slick Trick40 said:


> Awesome buck! I hope it’s not high fence and my gut feeling is that it isn’t. Deer like that exist in Michigan. I’ve seen some in summer like that then they become ghosts in fall. There’s one in one of the areas I hunt and I haven’t seen him since early September. Haven’t heard of anyone shooting him either.




I can assure you that it wasn't a high fence deer. This buck was well know to the locals.


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Holy giant! 
Being in the right spot at the right time!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I'll see if I can dig if up he won last year too lol


Is this the ranch buck hung on the pole from this year in Marion?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I'll see if I can dig if up he won last year too lol


Holy crap I had to double check but it is the same guy who won last year.

What a tool

(Sorry to the OP for going off track)


----------



## Greenyfish (Nov 29, 2012)

What a beast. Thanks for sharing. Boy would I have a story to tell in the Sharted Thread if I would of had a shot at him.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

johnhunter247 said:


> Is this the ranch buck hung on the pole from this year in Marion?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The tag on the antler doesn’t look to be the blue color of the tags this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

johnhunter247 said:


> The tag on the antler doesn’t look to be the blue color of the tags this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't see your pic - red x


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Radar420 said:


> I can't see your pic - red x














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Radar420 said:


> I can't see your pic - red x


That’s all I see too!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

johnhunter247 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see it now.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

johnhunter247 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a white tag on the left side half under his hand. If the tag don’t match that should have been questioned when he checked it in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

johnhunter247 said:


> Looks like a white tag ........
> 
> Looks blue to me. In other buckpoles, the farm ear tag was removed and a proper Michigan tag was used in an effort to claim the prize. *Guessing* this guy did the same. If, as reported, he won last year too.............hmmm........a lot of people are going to be thinking that this f'er cheated last year too.
> 
> ...


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

johnhunter247 said:


> Looks like a white tag on the left side half under his hand. If the tag don’t match that should have been questioned when he checked it in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m not sure why you would do something like that. You think he did it to brag or for the free mount? I’m assuming it’s a free mount. What ever the prize is it doesn’t matter. He cheated someone else out of it. I would quit hunting before I ever considered going behind a high fence to shoot someone’s pets. But if I was going to do it the buck I shot would be a hell of a lot bigger then that. I’ve passed deer bigger then that in Iowa a few times because I had certain bucks I was after and didn’t want to burn my tag. I wonder what a deer that size cost to shoot? Do you get to feed it or pet it first? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

I’m betting if he cheated this year he probably cheated last year. He should be in some type of trouble. Wouldn’t that be considered stealing because there are prizes involved that he cheated someone else out of?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

johnhunter247 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes that's the ranch deer.

I wouldn't doubt if it was a "management buck" at one of the local ranches


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry this went off topic! The buck this thread is about is way to incredible to put off for this douche! Sorry! We need another thread for the ranch deer douche!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

johnhunter247 said:


> That just might be the biggest buck killed in Michigan this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw one at S&S smoke house that looks like that ones twin on the 17th. I regret not taking a pic or talking to the guy I was driving out. I stopped and turned around to admire it. Still think about that buck every day. Yeah I have issues


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

johnhunter247 said:


> Nothing gets me more excited then giant bucks!


You really need to get out more.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Tom (mich) said:


> You really need to get out more.


Because I love giant bucks? I can’t imagine anyone’s passion could be chasing giant whitetails...  I can see what you love to do but I’ll be nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Love to see pics of the giants....not sure if I'd be able to control myself enough to execute a shot if I ever get the opportunity to take a crack at one? Lol


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Dang! by size of it, you can tell it was eating off bait and minerals. So, they do have a roll in growing bigger bucks


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

CDN1 said:


> Love to see pics of the giants....not sure if I'd be able to control myself enough to execute a shot if I ever get the opportunity to take a crack at one? Lol


When I started hunting out west I lost a few giants for this very reason. But after you miss out because of your composure you teach yourself to keep it until after you make the shot. Now I have several very nice bucks under my belt and I do not get buck fever until after I make the shot. I have taught myself to stay dead calm and in the zone until I kill him. Once I know he is down that’s when it kicks in for me. Believe me when I say it’s a horrible feeling putting in all that time, finally getting that opportunity and it not happening. It literally makes me sick to my stomach. Believe me when I say I’ve learned my lesson and when the opportunity presents itself I’m keeping my composure. It’s a lot more fun when you get them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

anagranite said:


> View attachment 460201
> View attachment 460203


 I've seen this guy around but cannot place him. What a tank!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

I’m assuming he will be in big buck night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Put these up for ya John


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

What an incredible animal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Anyone know the Hunters name or first name? Loojs line a guy I grew up with.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

I can’t tell if he looks like he is in shock or happy! I would think he wouldn’t be able to stop smiling!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

John, whats this bad boy score? You think 210"+?


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Maple_Ridge said:


> John, whats this bad boy score? You think 210"+?


I have no idea. With the mass that deer has there is no telling. I’m going to go out on a limb and say well over 180 for sure. His mass measurements are going to be ridiculous. I wish someone here new him and could find out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

How many hunters in his area who had there eye on that deer do you think are crying in there beer right now? The one that got away... Can you imagine getting that dude in bow range and not being able to make it happen... That would be a few sleepless nights! For me anyway...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

It is a moose...or an elk ?

I think is lucky


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

WOW Ide bet that thing is eating rabbits or something with meat on it to get that big lol crazy


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

CDN1 said:


> Love to see pics of the giants....not sure if I'd be able to control myself enough to execute a shot if I ever get the opportunity to take a crack at one? Lol


Me either !! Holy hell !!


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

Sheds, trail cam pics. I’d keep it to myself but I’m guessing it was hard for the deer to hide that big of rack!


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

I do not know why their is not a story to go with the picture. Guessing this person is not an MS member. Nice deer, wonder what it's weight was.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

wpmisport said:


> I do not know why their is not a story to go with the picture. Guessing this person is not an MS member. Nice deer, wonder what it's weight was.


Me too, weight that is


----------



## baseballdad (May 28, 2017)

I have seen huge deer like this both dead and alive in the thumb area.

They have it good there, corn,sugar beets,beans,hay and then what ever is growing naturally 

One of the last seasons I hunted in Peck, I saw a absolute monster but he was 250 yards away on the range finder.

Farmer later asked me if I saw it (He was taking the corn down and it came out when he was making a pass ) and he said it was one of the biggest body and racks he has ever saw and he has lived there since the 50’s


----------



## hiljak102 (Dec 3, 2016)

my nephew works with his son


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

I think I just sharted. Wow.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

hiljak102 said:


> my nephew works with his son
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Ask the nephew to find out the gross green score.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

First name is Tim. I don't know him good enough to post his last name. I think he works for DTE.


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

Maple_Ridge said:


> John, whats this bad boy score? You think 210"+?


I don’t think it has the points or width/length to make 200. It is definitely a once in a lifetime deer for the state of Michigan and congrats to the hunter. It has some real mass, but also may be hurt by common base on the right, depending on how he is measured. I’d bet he grosses 175-185”, I just can’t get to 200 on him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

One of the pages on Facebook says he was taken in Fostoria, and the guy had been watching him for 4 years. Buck of a lifetime! Hopefully we’ll here more about it


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

I thought it was walt donaldson.!!!!


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

Good Gawd! I'd have been scared and shot in self defense! Very dangerous deer. Congrats to that guy.


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

I found that bucks shed's last year, but didn't have the "Brunswicks" to drag em' back to the truck. Pretty sure his taxidermist is doing squats in prep for the job. Wowsers!


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

This must be a Iowa deer. Michigan doesn't have any big bucks.


----------



## PalookaJim (Sep 24, 2015)

I work with a guy's cousin's wife who went to high school with a friend of this guy's sister's boss. The bosses uncle is next door neighbors with the shooters fourth grade teachers ex-wife. That's how I know this is a legit kill.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

PalookaJim said:


> I work with a guy's cousin's wife who went to high school with a friend of this guy's sister's boss. The bosses uncle is next door neighbors with the shooters fourth grade teachers ex-wife. That's how I know this is a legit kill.


That's good to know. Sometimes ya just don't know for sure.

L & O


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

cakebaker said:


> I thought it was walt donaldson.!!!!


Boy he went to hell and a handbasket after that kill. Maybe I don't want a big buck after all. I'd look like Keith Richards!!!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

anagranite said:


> First name is Tim. I don't know him good enough to post his last name. I think he works for DTE.


trhats fine not who I thought it could be. Thanks.


----------



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

If the guy works for DTE I wonder if he shot it off Edison property near Greenwood in Avoca. That place has some monsters in it every year. I know the Grace family (G5) leases property to hunt that butts up to it.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

buckwacker 48097 said:


> If the guy works for DTE I wonder if he shot it off Edison property near Greenwood in Avoca. That place has some monsters in it every year. I know the Grace family (G5) leases property to hunt that butts up to it.


Not sure why people struggle to believe that this deer was killed legally on a farm in the Fostoria area. There were a lot of locals that knew this deer was running around and this gentleman was lucky enough to harvest it. Please don't help get any rumors started about an amazing animal.


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

Not sure I would want to shoot a deer that big if it meant having my pic plastered around every site and sent around on Facebook and through text messages. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

No matter where in the country I am hunting I want to pull the sd cards from my cameras and see deer of this caliber and know that I am lucky enough to have the privilege of playing the chess game to hunt them. What an incredible feeling that is in itself...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

johnhunter247 said:


> He could have very easily kept it to himself. I think it would be a shame though to not share an incredible animal like this. He happened to be in the right place at the right time and made a good shot. Why hide it? Let’s others enjoy what you were lucky enough to harvest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No thanks.

I guess we will just agree to disagree.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Damn!!!


----------



## justdandy (Oct 15, 2010)

Friend of a friend knows him( his little brothers old foreman) and he said it green scored 205”


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

justdandy said:


> Friend of a friend knows him( his little brothers old foreman) and he said it green scored 205”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I believe it. I’m curious what the gross mass measurements Aline are...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

justdandy said:


> Friend of a friend knows him( his little brothers old foreman) and he said it green scored 205”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You should see if he could get a copy of the official score sheet. Heck ask him to get the hunter to become a member on here and share the incredible story with us. That would be awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

mbrewer said:


> A man does have to know his limitations. Installing playscapes is one of mine.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.


Playscapes. LMAO!


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

To be honest. I would have kept it quit and long as I could. It if it got out it would be from somebody close too me....


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Why the stories an accusations. Plain old jealousy...

Since they didn't shoot it nobody else could so therefore its not real.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Skinner 2 said:


> Why the stories an accusations. Plain old jealousy...
> 
> Since they didn't shoot it nobody else could so therefore its not real.


Deer like this should become more prevalent throughout michigan as time goes on. Some of the guys on this forum are passing 130s+. That and not all harvested big bucks go on public display.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

CHASINEYES said:


> Deer like this should become more prevalent throughout michigan as time goes on. Some of the guys on this forum are passing 130s+. That and not all harvested big bucks go on public display.


And here I thought they just talked a big game on MS but never really killed anything


----------



## MQDH (Nov 24, 2019)

So my friend sent me the link to this post. Its been years since I have been on the forum. I used to be on here all the time. I was a contributor on the habitat side of this group. Now I am administrator to Michigan Quality Deer Habitat. 

So the post above about the scrapetree or licking branch is my place. This buck I had on camera for 2 years and last season he had 2 main beams on his right side. Hence why I named him double beam. He merged that beam into one massive beam this year giving him that palmation. I never did see him on the hoof or hunting. Couple times last season if I would have been kver that scrape at last light I would have had a chance. I was at my son football games!! 

I just wanted to clear up the misinformation that this deer was a pen raised or farm deer. He was a 100% free range and magnificent animal!! Let em go so they can grow!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

MQDH said:


> So my friend sent me the link to this post. Its been years since I have been on the forum. I used to be on here all the time. I was a contributor on the habitat side of this group. Now I am administrator to Michigan Quality Deer Habitat.
> 
> So the post above about the scrapetree or licking branch is my place. This buck I had on camera for 2 years and last season he had 2 main beams on his right side. Hence why I named him double beam. He merged that beam into one massive beam this year giving him that palmation. I never did see him on the hoof or hunting. Couple times last season if I would have been kver that scrape at last light I would have had a chance. I was at my son football games!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting!!!
ANY information like pics, past and or present, weight, total history, age, green score anything would be appreciated. That is a trophy of a lifetime and I can not get enough of BIG BUCKS!!


----------



## MQDH (Nov 24, 2019)

I tried to post pics. Said I am not authorized? I guess it worked now! First 2 are this year. Last 3 are last year. What a crazy jump.





































Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

What a difference a year makes!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

MQDH said:


> I tried to post pics. Said I am not authorized? I guess it worked now! First 2 are this year. Last 3 are last year. What a crazy jump.
> View attachment 461195
> View attachment 461197
> View attachment 461199
> ...


Wow did he make an incredible jump! That’s an incredible animal. Do any of you guys around there have any of his sheds? Do you guys have a co op going where your at? If you know the lucky hunter it would be awesome to here the tale of the hunt. I’m betting you lost lots of sleep at night trying to come up with a game plan to intercept him. I know I would have. It’s not every day someone gets a 200” deer to hunt no matter where your at in the country. Hell congrats to you and your neighbors just for getting him to that caliber! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Looking at those pics it’s just unbelievable what that deer put on in one year. bigbucks160 this should be motivation for you with the very nice bucks your passing consistently. This just goes to show that they can blow up for some odd reason. It’s kind of crazy that a deer can put 20/30 inches on from year to year and then suddenly just blow up from one set to the next. What do you guys think causes it? Change in diet or nutrition?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

MQDH said:


> So my friend sent me the link to this post. Its been years since I have been on the forum. I used to be on here all the time. I was a contributor on the habitat side of this group. Now I am administrator to Michigan Quality Deer Habitat.
> 
> So the post above about the scrapetree or licking branch is my place. This buck I had on camera for 2 years and last season he had 2 main beams on his right side. Hence why I named him double beam. He merged that beam into one massive beam this year giving him that palmation. I never did see him on the hoof or hunting. Couple times last season if I would have been kver that scrape at last light I would have had a chance. I was at my son football games!!
> 
> ...


No M.Q.D.H. or Michigan Quality Deer Habitat turns up in a Google search. (Well MQDH was not deer habitat related...)Any suggestions as to how to find it's online presence?


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

johnhunter247 said:


> When I started hunting out west I lost a few giants for this very reason. But after you miss out because of your composure you teach yourself to keep it until after you make the shot. Now I have several very nice bucks under my belt and I do not get buck fever until after I make the shot. I have taught myself to stay dead calm and in the zone until I kill him. Once I know he is down that’s when it kicks in for me. Believe me when I say it’s a horrible feeling putting in all that time, finally getting that opportunity and it not happening. It literally makes me sick to my stomach. Believe me when I say I’ve learned my lesson and when the opportunity presents itself I’m keeping my composure. It’s a lot more fun when you get them!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think cdnrivers post was tongue in cheek., your kinda patronizing a bit. ego keeps shining through in all your posts...

We get it your "Mr. Big Bucks" why always gotta talk down to the rest like you know better.... "believe me" yea ok pro.

BS you don't get buck fever until after the shot. Spoke like a true egoist!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Sharkbait11 said:


> I think cdnrivers post was tongue in cheek., your kinda patronizing a bit. ego keeps shining through in all your posts...
> 
> We get it your "Mr. Big Bucks" why always gotta talk down to the rest like you know better.... "believe me" yea ok pro.
> 
> BS you don't get buck fever until after the shot. Spoke like a true egoist!


Ego? Patronizing? Wtf... I have learned to not get buck fever until after the shot because I have lost a few very nice bucks because of buck fever. It’s a horrible feeling. Horrible with a capitol H! I literally did train myself to not get buck fever until after the shot and I do not now. The buck fever starts for me when I see him go down. I’m no better of a hunter then anyone else. I’ve had some luck yes but I’m my eyes that’s what it is.. luck! I have said on here many times I would rather be lucky than good. Hell your probably a better hunter than me along with many others on here. Everything I say I speak from my own personal experiences and things I have tried and implemented from trial and error. But I’m not superior to anyone. My ego is about as big as a rock... I’m hardly Mr big bucks either... My best tactic at that is traveling to where they are abundant and have my best chance to get lucky enough to kill one. By the way I have never talked down to anyone in my life and I wouldn’t start on the deer forum! I’m mean really.., Are you jealous because I have killed a few good deer? What have I said that makes you think I talk down to anyone? Because I don’t get buck fever until after the shot? It’s true as I don’t. The buck I shot this year was at ten yards when I shot him, watched walk about 150 yds across the swamp to me and I was focused and in the zone the entire time. He ran forty yards and tipped over. Then my knees started to shake uncontrollably. I had to wait a while just to climb down because I couldn’t get control of my knees. But I never flinched from the time I seen him until the moment he tipped over. I put a hell of a lot into it for my success. None of it came easy. I’m thinking you have an ego problem to come on a public forum and judge someone you don’t know for sharing there experiences. Seems to me from your post that you don’t like my success or something and your kind of talking down to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

